# Am i giving the right amount of time to my pup



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello all

Thankfully i got a cute gsd puppy 5 weeks old. its his 3rd day today. I stay 24/7 home and do self-study. Im waking up early at 6am and then i go to my pup which lies in my backyard. from 6am to 11pm i consistently go to him after every hour or two for 10-15 minutes and sometimes more. I feed him nutrisiously, he plays alot and is happy.

But

As im in so much love with him. Please comment is it the right amount of time im giving him? Note that he stays alone in backyard and play on his own with toys. He also stays alone in night 11pm to 6am


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

He is alone in the backyard 24.7 except for when you go out there to him? he is also only 5 weeks old?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Tomjane. Where do you live? Five weeks is very very young to be away from his mother and litter mates. Pups should not leave their litter to go to their new homes until they are 8 weeks old. 

I'm glad you are making such an effort to spend time with your pup, but best thing to do is to bring him in the house with you. They need to be part of the family - it must be very lonely and scary for him to be outside all by himself at such a young age. 

If you are home during the day, then bringing him inside should not be a problem. Get a crate to crate him when you can't watch him, and for him to sleep in at night so he does not chew on furniture and does not have potty accidents in the house. Always watch him when he is inside, and take him outside every hour or so to potty. He will learn that he has to potty outside, and with consistant training will let you know when he needs to go out.


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks alot guys for your feedback. Actually it was my mistake that i took him home in that early age. But well as he is home now. So im doing my best, be it my time or money.

Castlemaid, i put him in crate on the very first day and i didnt sleep all the night because he was randomly feeling to go outside to do potty. Therefore, i planned to put him in my backyard. He and his crate is now in backyard, he wanders in green grass and dig for fun when im not around but when i do, almost after every hour. We both play and at 4th day he is now responding perfectly to stop-bitting command. 

however, as he is not potty trained yet. so im afraid if i ll put him in my room he will do potty on carpet. Also, please tell me if im going corrctly, im training him 1 command at a time, now its stop bitting. the next will be potty training.

Thanks once again! Love


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

yes mandiah89 you got it right


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Pics


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

I really wouldn't worry about the biting at this point. Start with potty training so you don't feel the need to keep a 5 week old puppy outside 24/7.. That seems much too young to just be left outside.


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks MiaMoo
But would you like to make it clear to me as if i should stop stop-biting training and start potty-training? And if so, wont it make him confuse?


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok heres the thing... the dog is wayyy to young to be outside 24.7 by himself... These dogs want and crave to be with their people and at this young age being outside by himself is A)very scary for him... and B)extremely dangerous! Please bring him in the home right now!

Put his leash on him and tie the leash to you and keep him with you at all times and take him out at least once an hour... when you need to take a break put him in his Kennel. Feed in his kennel and after feeding leave in the kennel for around 25 minuets and then take outside to make sure he goes potty... As for at night, he goes in the kennel, we have ALL been through sleepless nights with our pups but I promise it does get better! Set an alarm and take him out 2 - 3 times a night, I suggest no food or water about 2 hours before bed and take him out before you go to bed and also try to play with him a lot to drain his energy and he will sleep at least for a few hours and then set the alarm and take him out during the night maybe 2 - 3 times (most likely will only need to go twice).

Again I please urge you to bring your pup inside, there are too many risk factors leaving him outside by himself esp during the night as larger animals are likely to prey on him, and there is the huge risk of parasites and disease, and he may eat something that he shouldnt that could kill him or make him very sick. And you say you dont want him inside right now because he is not potty trained, but heres the thing, if he is not inside to learn being outside 24.7 he has no other choice but to potty outside when you want him to come in he does not know that he is not allowed to potty inside, they wont get potty trained by leaving them outside, they need to be in the house and learning, right now they are learning 24.7 and everything you do or dont do has a huge impact on him. Im very afraid for this little dogs life with him being way to young, being left outside and if you want to have a well trained, socialized and healthy well balanced dog I URGE you to bring him inside with you and work hard on the training, if you use the kennel in the way I have instructed with the tethering him to you most of the time to keep an eye on him in a few weeks you will not only have a really strongly bonded dog to you but your going to have a dog that is house broken!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Potty training takes time for certain puppies, patience and perserverance is the key. I agree with leashing his to you and letting him follow you around, he'll learn to bond quickly to you and you'll learn his signals and take him out before accidents hopefully. Take him out at least once a hour unless sleeping. As soon as he's eaten, drank, woke up, or finished playing take him outside immediately 

As for the crate, put the crate in the bedroom so they're sleeping with "pack" and therefore safe. Make sure the puppy is good and tired and pottied a few times then put him in the crate, he should fall asleep quickly. Something that may help if he's really fussy is putting him in the crate and sitting in front of it, gently rub his belly and body and wait until he's either asleep or really sleepy then gently close the door of the crate and go to bed. Because he's so young he probably will need to be taken out every 2-3 hours at night for the next few weeks 

The biting can be helped with lots of toys of different sizes and textures to encourage him to play with them. Keep a toy in your pocket and when he nips give him the toy and play with it, praise him when he bites the toy rather then you. He'll learn what's appropriate to bite and what's not.


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

dear fellows thanks alot for your detailed replies.

I fully understand that i need to be present all time. What if i study in backyard most of the time like i did today? if it is not suitable then i will go for putting him back to my room and will follow your guidelines i know it will work as he is quite a good learner.

However, please tell me when will things get better? Im preparing for my exams which will come in six months. Im trying to say that nowadays he is consuming much of my day, when will i get my concentration back or he be tamed appropriately?


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

TomJane, heres the thing... you will end up spending more time and energy if you keep him in the backyard than if you have him in the home with you, its easier for you and easier for him because in the long run it is going to take twice the effort in training him than it would be if you take a few months and do it now Yes you might want to pull your hair out if he cries a few nights inside in the kennel and you might get upset if he pees on the carpet but in the long run I guarentee it will be worth it these few months you have right now are critical and will play a crucial role in how he will be as an adult! ... All that time out in the backyard by himself is not good for bonding, its not good for training and definitely not good for socialization. He will learn more in the house with YOU not outside. Whether or not you spend a little more time out there than you do now, and I will reiterate my huge concern of him staying outside by himself all night! He is exposed to way to much such as elements, other animals, and parasites! 

There are product out there like enzyme cleaners that can help clean potty spots if the pup pottys on the floor/carpet. If you keep him tethered to you (use a 6 - 10ft leash depending on your size) and take him out once an hour and dont come back in until he goes potty, take him out right after naps, right after eating and right after a lot of play and you will have minimal to no accidents. When you really need to concentrate on your work, put him in his crate/kennel for you both to have some alone time (this will also help him get use to his kennel so he will sleep better in it at night). Also give him stuff that he is ALLOWED to chew on bully sticks are good, a stuffed Kong, squeaker toys, nyla bones (not all dog like them I would suggest the edible kind and if he has no interest take it outside to cement/pavement and scratch it up a bit and give it to him, thats what I had to do to get my pup to chew it). This will keep him busy but make sure you engage in play like tug (make sure not to tug too hard he has a wee little soft mouth right now and will be teething soon enough).

If you are dead set that you want to keep him outside, may I ask what the situation in the backyard is like? size, height of fence, cleanliness? Also where are you located (roughly) to get a better idea of the climate so that if this is truly what you think is best (and I guarentee not many if any people here will condone that young of a pup be left outside no matter what the circumstances are) then we might be able to make some suggestions how to fix, or create a safe place for him to live, but again I really dont recommend it as there are so many dangers, and its really hard for these dogs who really need to be with their family as much as possibly not just a few minuets a day and left outside alone for the majority esp a young pup even up to a year or 2 it can still be hard on them.


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

well guys im really really grateful for such wonderful responses. Im convinced that i need to put his kennel in my room and my dog will be thankful to all of you.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

The thing with GSD's is they give back as much as you give them, so spending alot of time now while he's young will pay off in a few months as he gets older. Make training fun and interactive, sign up for classes when he's old enough and enjoy all the puppy stages as they do fly by fast and he'll be a adult before you know it. Take lots of pictures (share them here too )


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks man. i will definitely share!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

You will be so glad that you brought your dog inside to live with you! The GSD is a dog that bonds _very_ closely with its owner. I can not imagine leaving one outside alone.

Mine follows me from room to room, seldom takes his eyes off of me, and I would not have it any other way


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> TomJane, heres the thing... you will end up spending more time and energy if you keep him in the backyard than if you have him in the home with you, its easier for you and easier for him because in the long run it is going to take twice the effort in training him than it would be if you take a few months and do it now Yes you might want to pull your hair out if he cries a few nights inside in the kennel and you might get upset if he pees on the carpet but in the long run I guarentee it will be worth it these few months you have right now are critical and will play a crucial role in how he will be as an adult! ... All that time out in the backyard by himself is not good for bonding, its not good for training and definitely not good for socialization. He will learn more in the house with YOU not outside. Whether or not you spend a little more time out there than you do now, and I will reiterate my huge concern of him staying outside by himself all night! He is exposed to way to much such as elements, other animals, and parasites!
> 
> There are product out there like enzyme cleaners that can help clean potty spots if the pup pottys on the floor/carpet. If you keep him tethered to you (use a 6 - 10ft leash depending on your size) and take him out once an hour and dont come back in until he goes potty, take him out right after naps, right after eating and right after a lot of play and you will have minimal to no accidents. When you really need to concentrate on your work, put him in his crate/kennel for you both to have some alone time (this will also help him get use to his kennel so he will sleep better in it at night). Also give him stuff that he is ALLOWED to chew on bully sticks are good, a stuffed Kong, squeaker toys, nyla bones (not all dog like them I would suggest the edible kind and if he has no interest take it outside to cement/pavement and scratch it up a bit and give it to him, thats what I had to do to get my pup to chew it). This will keep him busy but make sure you engage in play like tug (make sure not to tug too hard he has a wee little soft mouth right now and will be teething soon enough).
> 
> If you are dead set that you want to keep him outside, may I ask what the situation in the backyard is like? size, height of fence, cleanliness? Also where are you located (roughly) to get a better idea of the climate so that if this is truly what you think is best (and I guarentee not many if any people here will condone that young of a pup be left outside no matter what the circumstances are) then we might be able to make some suggestions how to fix, or create a safe place for him to live, but again I really dont recommend it as there are so many dangers, and its really hard for these dogs who really need to be with their family as much as possibly not just a few minuets a day and left outside alone for the majority esp a young pup even up to a year or 2 it can still be hard on them.


Its an enclosed backyard and no other animal can go there. Its a big backyard you can park 4 land cruisers in it(that much big) with green grass, plants and trees. However, parasites are there and i myself caught him playing with a lizard.But man, you have made up my mind to put him inside. Im afraid if that wont work, i will give up - u know its reaching breaking point i still love him alot. Hope it ll resolve!


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

JackandMattie said:


> You will be so glad that you brought your dog inside to live with you! The GSD is a dog that bonds _very_ closely with its owner. I can not imagine leaving one outside alone.
> 
> Mine follows me from room to room, seldom takes his eyes off of me, and I would not have it any other way


Wow thats nice. I expect the same from him


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

He's very cute. So sad that he is outside, though. Like others said, he's very very young and shouldn't be out there alone. 

Get a nice x-pen and set it up inthe kitchen, or on a piece of vinyl. Midwest Black E-Coat Exercise Pens - Dog Exercise Pens and Portable Dog Pen from petco.com

Keep him in there when you can't play with him, but make sure he can see you, and everything you do.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Wasn't there a thread almost EXACTLY like this one recently? Where someone was leaving their young pup outside all the time, except it was inside a giant two-story doghouse?

:/ I think the internet has made me cynical.


----------



## tomjane1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks kameju and fylaway
your useful responses are really helpful and sorry if i have initiated a thread of same type.


----------



## Datmtz (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm a new GSD owner and I am also trying to learn new things. Bring her inside and take her out ever hour. I bought mine at around 8 weeks and she was with another owner a week before that. It took about 3 days for her to get the idea. She is now 11 weeks old and she now goes to the door to go outside. Still a few accidents here and there, but they are very rare. She will also learn that she can also go out to play if she wants to. Now if I could figure out how to get her to stop biting I would be good. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

